
Let's do away with wedding registries and give graduation presents instead - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/weddings/2013/06/wedding_present_etiquette_let_s_do_away_with_wedding_registries_and_give.html
======
jseliger
I'm now at the age when many of my friends are getting married, and they, like
Yglesias and his wife, have mostly been living on their own and/or
cohabitating for years. So I donate some money to a charity in their name and
give them a card that says so instead. I think that makes more sense than corn
holders or the other stuff that seems to get stuck on registries because,
well, hey, we need _something_ on the registry.

